# Removing pallet wood without destroying the boards



## craftedbyethan (Jul 16, 2012)

Also see this and more at: http://blogspud.blogspot.com/2012/07/pulling-boards-from-pallet-without.html

*Hello all,*

I have been working with pallets lately and I thought to myself “what if folks want to do this too?”

So I decided to share what I found to be the best way to remove a board from the pallet without destroying the pieces.

*Step 1:* Cut the boards off of the top of the pallet.










From the edges as close to the brace boards as possible, cut the top Boards (top because there are more boards on top usually) with a Laser Circular Saw or Hand Saw if you have none.

*Step 2:* Pry the board from the center brace.










Using a flat edge Crowbar or Heavy Duty Claw Hammer , remove the top boards from the pallet braces. Warning! too much force could break the boards and nails will be exposed when you remove the boards. Best to pull the nail out with a claw hammer and either set them aside for use (some are great for recycling in projects) or discard of them safely.

*Step 3:* Turn over the pallet and repeat Steps 1 and 2.

*Step 4:* Remove the stubs from the braces.










I found the braces to be useful so to remove the chopped stubs go ahead and hammer the stubs to break them from the side angle and then pull the nails for recycling or discarding.

*Finished*

After completion you should have a set of pallet boards that you can use to turn into just about anything.

See my latest pallet creations at:

*Blogger:*
http://blogspud.blogspot.com/2012/07/pallet-wood-patio-table-recycling-at.html

*LumberJocks:*

*Blog =* http://lumberjocks.com/craftedbyethan/blog/30975

*Project =* http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68601


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## MC73 (Jun 22, 2010)

craftedbyethan said:


> Also see this and more at: http://blogspud.blogspot.com/2012/07/pulling-boards-from-pallet-without.html
> 
> *Hello all,*
> 
> ...


Or use your Milwaukee saw with a metal blade and cut the nails.
Lot faster and cleaner.
Than I took one of the nails and push the nail heads out.
make sure no nails left and run it trough a planer.
I don't know what to do with the holes left from the nails. There are at least 8 ugly holes
Michael


----------



## lray (Feb 16, 2012)

awesome, thanks for that. i never have a plan when i do this and it takes forever. i'll def be using your method from now on!


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 16, 2012)

MC73 said:


> Or use your Milwaukee saw with a metal blade and cut the nails.
> Lot faster and cleaner.
> Than I took one of the nails and push the nail heads out.
> make sure no nails left and run it trough a planer.
> ...


Yes this is also another viable method, however, low budget wood workers don't usually have a wide selection of tools and blades to make this possible. I greatly appreciate your contribution!


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

MC73 said:


> Or use your Milwaukee saw with a metal blade and cut the nails.
> 
> Michael


That is the problem I have run across. The pallet runners are oak but the nails have been cut off even when new boards were attached, thus rendering it useless. I learned the hard way that I need to look for newer, cleaner looking (as used just once) pallets to break down.


----------



## Ryn0nTX (Jun 27, 2012)

So most pallets are made from oak? I was looking at some really neat 'project ideas' from pallets and have wondered this. I was looking at a coffee table from pallets. Anything in particular I should look for when searching for the 'right one(s)'? 

Oh...and where are the best places to grab them at? Nice table too! Really like that.:thumbsup:


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 18, 2012)

RynOnTx, most pallets are not made of oak, especially the ones that somebody has tossed out. Soft woods are much more common. Pallets made from hardwoods are intended to be reused and there is often a deposit on them, so they tend to be returned to shipper. That's why you'll often see stacks of pallets behind warehouses and stores, they have not been tossed. They are just waiting for enuff to accumulate to make return more economical. don't take one of those in misguided attempt to recycle trash. Some localities have enacted specific laws concerning them, an individual pallet may not have much value, but pilfering adds up, so stiffer penalties are involved. Sorta like shopping cart laws.
There are three large pallett companies less than a mile from me. Stream of flat bed trailers loaded with nothing but used palletts going in. Pallets are repaired, refurbished, cannibalized, and redistributed. Semis going out loaded with them and new ones. Also folks with pickups stacked willy nilly above the cab driving down area streets, sometimes the pallets are even tied down. Authorities don't like dealing with details, so most laws include *all* pallets. Be real sure it is trash B4 taking one.


----------

